# Hgh



## Jada (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi guys every day I'm reading about how Hgh is the shit and I'm gettin very 
Intrested in it. I would like to run it for my next cycle but I do have a few ? , first 
Is Hgh only injected in the stomach and if so where. Also Do u have to use a
 insulin syringe and if so What pin? How long can Hgh last in the fridge? I'm sorry
If I'm asking so many ? It's just I rather learn from vets than ask some
Person that doesn't know crap and lead me wrong. Thank u guys.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Hi guys every day I'm reading about how Hgh is the shit and I'm gettin very
> Intrested in it. I would like to run it for my next cycle but I do have a few ? , first
> Is Hgh only injected in the stomach and if so where. Also Do u have to use a
> insulin syringe and if so What pin? How long can Hgh last in the fridge? I'm sorry
> ...



You can pin GH IM or SubQ or I know of a guy who's pinned it IV. Don't do that though!  A subQ pin to the beltline is painless though.  You can use a slin pin for subQ shots. For IM you can use whatever you want...

But...

You don't cycle GH.  It'll take you three months to really understand the effect that its having on you.


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2012)

But where do u pin ? In the stomach only?


----------



## Zeek (Apr 29, 2012)

Pin anywhere you want. I've known ppl to inject gh in some weird places hoping to heal an area or enhance. I knew a woman that would inject gh sub q on her face.

 ok so I am putting out some weird shit but it  is true.

 Inject sub q where you have some fat to shed and if you go IM any muscle will do.

 Once mixed gh is good in the fridge for 14 days if you use bactereostatic water.

 unmixed gh is good in the fridge for over a year past manufacture date.


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2012)

thank u ez! im trying to learn as much as possible before i make the jump on my next cycle.


----------

